# xbmc 12 core dump



## terminator (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi, I have installed clean FreeBSD 9.1. I portsnap(8) through new ports. I installed via ports xbmc, xorg, and 12, run `startx`, I run X when we enter xbmc,  dumps core. Before it worked on the same machine, xbmc 11 without problems.

Please help me.

logs:

```
############## XBMC CRASH LOG ###############

################ SYSTEM INFO ################
 Date: Sat Mar 30 10:25:55 UTC 2013
 XBMC Options: 
 Arch: amd64
 Kernel: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Fri Mar 29 09:16:22 UTC 2013     root@doma:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC 
 Release: lsb_release not available
############## END SYSTEM INFO ##############

############### STACK TRACE #################
############# END STACK TRACE ###############

################# LOG FILE ##################

10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: -----------------------------------------------------------------------
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Starting XBMC (12.0 Git:Unknown), Platform: FreeBSD (9.1-RELEASE-p1 amd64). Built on Mar 30 2013
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: special://xbmc/ is mapped to: /usr/local/share/xbmc
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: special://xbmcbin/ is mapped to: /usr/local/lib/xbmc
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: special://masterprofile/ is mapped to: /root/.xbmc/userdata
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: special://home/ is mapped to: /root/.xbmc
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: special://temp/ is mapped to: /root/.xbmc/temp
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: The executable running is: /usr/local/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Local hostname: doma
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Log File is located: /root/.xbmc/temp/xbmc.log
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: -----------------------------------------------------------------------
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Enumerated OSS devices:
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE:     Device 1
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE:         m_deviceName      : /dev/dsp0
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE:         m_displayName     : pcm0 USB audio
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE:         m_displayNameExtra:
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE:         m_deviceType      : AE_DEVTYPE_PCM
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE:         m_channels        : FL,FR
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE:         m_sampleRates     : 48000
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE:         m_dataFormats     :
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: load settings...
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: special://profile/ is mapped to: special://masterprofile/
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: loading special://masterprofile/guisettings.xml
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Getting hardware information now...
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Loading player core factory settings from special://xbmc/system/playercorefactory.xml.
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Loaded playercorefactory configuration
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Loading player core factory settings from special://masterprofile/playercorefactory.xml.
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: special://masterprofile/playercorefactory.xml does not exist. Skipping.
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: No settings file to load (special://xbmc/system/advancedsettings.xml)
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: No settings file to load (special://masterprofile/advancedsettings.xml)
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Default DVD Player: dvdplayer
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Default Video Player: dvdplayer
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Default Audio Player: paplayer
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Disabled debug logging due to GUI setting. Level 0.
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Log level changed to 0
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Loading media sources from special://masterprofile/sources.xml
10:25:54 T:34569488384  NOTICE: Thread CSoftAE start, auto delete: false
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Running database version Addons15
10:25:54 T:34569491456  NOTICE: Thread XBMC Peripherals start, auto delete: false
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: HAL: Generating global device list
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Setup SDL
10:25:54 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Checking resolution 16
10:25:55 T:34569483264  NOTICE: Using visual 0x22
10:25:55 T:34569483264  NOTICE: GL_VENDOR = Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
10:25:55 T:34569483264  NOTICE: GL_RENDERER = Mesa DRI R600 (RS880 9712) 20090101  TCL
10:25:55 T:34569483264  NOTICE: GL_VERSION = 1.2 Mesa 7.6.1
10:25:55 T:34569483264  NOTICE: GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION = NULL
10:25:55 T:34569483264  NOTICE: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_shadow_ambient GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_MESAX_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_logic_op GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_convolution GL_EXT_copy_texture GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_histogram GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_polygon_offset GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_subtexture GL_EXT_texture GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_INGR_blend_func_separate GL_MESA_pack_invert GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture GL_MESA_window_pos GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_vertex_program GL_OES_read_format GL_SGI_color_matrix GL_SGI_color_table GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays
10:25:55 T:34569483264   ERROR: GLX: Same window as before, refreshing context


############### END LOG FILE ################

############ END XBMC CRASH LOG #############
```


----------



## Ceps (Apr 25, 2013)

Did you solve this? I just installed FreeBSD on my server (had WHS2011 before) and I'm getting the same error.


----------



## lubnet (Apr 25, 2013)

Probably hardware related issue (CPU)? Check this forum.


----------



## asdsdf (May 9, 2013)

Mine is behaving similarly at the moment. It's not a CPU issue because it used to work fairly recently; the implication is that something I've upgraded within the last ~1 week with ports (or potentially the new kernel that seemed to be part of 9.1-RELEASE-p3). I've tried rebuilding XBMC (+deps) and nvidia-driver (+deps) which didn't help, and last night I kicked off a portmaster run to rebuild all of my installed ports. Will see what happens with it when the dust settles, but the OP isn't the only person having these symptoms.


----------



## Blueprint (May 9, 2013)

I can confirm that I get the same error running FreeBSD 9.1 with xbmc binary packages from the PC-BSD pkgng repository.


----------



## asdsdf (May 9, 2013)

Well, a portmaster rebuild took pretty much all night (and strangely seemed to pull in some ports I didn't have which seemed to be depended on, not sure how that happened) but it seems that XBMC is now working. I guess it must have been a deeper dependency that was broken which wasn't solved by just XBMC recompilation. I'll find out properly when I get home but so far the process has been running for 4 minutes whereas previously it was core-dumping after around 10 seconds so it's looking promising. For the record, the command I used was this one, but you may want to do some more tweaking of things like how to handle questions without prompting. I had a lot of pauses during the process for various reasons ("can't create backup package", "delete $distfile", and the like) so you probably need to keep an eye out during the process.


```
portmaster -Raf
```


----------

